# SAMBA won't mount

## kagato

I've seen several posts but all lead to dead-ends.

```
heaven kagato # mount.smbfs //dcomp/Call_Of_Duty_4-Razor19111 /mnt/floppy/

Password: 

ERROR: smbfs filesystem not supported by the kernel

Please refer to the smbmnt(8) manual page

smbmnt failed: 255

```

```
heaven kagato # smbmount //dcomp/Call_Of_Duty_4-Razor19111 /mnt/floppy/

Password: 

ERROR: smbfs filesystem not supported by the kernel

Please refer to the smbmnt(8) manual page

smbmnt failed: 255

heaven kagato # modprobe smbfs

FATAL: Error inserting smbfs (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/smbfs/smbfs.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

heaven kagato # dmesg | tail

smbfs: disagrees about version of symbol kernel_sendmsg

smbfs: Unknown symbol kernel_sendmsg

smbfs: disagrees about version of symbol kernel_recvmsg

smbfs: Unknown symbol kernel_recvmsg

smbfs: disagrees about version of symbol kernel_sendmsg

smbfs: Unknown symbol kernel_sendmsg

smbfs: disagrees about version of symbol kernel_recvmsg

smbfs: Unknown symbol kernel_recvmsg

smbfs: disagrees about version of symbol kernel_sendmsg

smbfs: Unknown symbol kernel_sendmsg

heaven kagato # modprobe cifs

FATAL: Error inserting cifs (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/cifs/cifs.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

I had SMB and CIFS compiled as modules and as being built into the kernel. Please. I need my CoD4  :Sad:  And its on my windows box lol

----------

## djinnZ

try to rebulild the kernel modules

----------

## kagato

That didn't fix it  :Sad:  Still displaying same errors.

----------

## kagato

bump

----------

## ghutzl

Do you have automatic kernel module loading switched on in your kernel config? Check for

```
CONFIG_KMOD=y
```

in your kernel config. If not you should activate it. This will load kernel modules automatically if they are needed. Or you have to manually load the module with

```
modprobe smbfs
```

or add smbfs to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (I assume you are using a 2.6.x kernel) and reboot.

----------

## kagato

Thats the problem there...when it goes to laod the module it spits out the error

```
FATAL: Error inserting smbfs (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r9/kernel/fs/smbfs/smbfs.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

Dmesg:

```
heaven kagato # dmesg | tail

eth0: link down

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0xC1E1

eth0: link down

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

eth0: link down

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0xC1E1

smbfs: disagrees about version of symbol kernel_recvmsg

smbfs: Unknown symbol kernel_recvmsg

smbfs: disagrees about version of symbol kernel_sendmsg

smbfs: Unknown symbol kernel_sendmsg

heaven kagato # 

```

----------

## djinnZ

The module not match the kernel in use, this is the problem.

You are in use genkernel or compile manually kernel and modules?

gentoo-sources or vanilla-sources?

On gentoo/hadened-sources (what I use now) be sure that the option CONFIG_LOCALVERSION is set to N and CONFIG_MODVERSION to Y.

If you have CONFIG_KMOD=Y can be not the samba.ko module but anoter outdated dependence the source of the error (or a mismatch between old kernels version module in /lib/modules). Try to clean the dir /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel and rebuild all and verify to not have modules.dep and similar files in /lib/modules.

----------

## kagato

I compile manually. I'll try to rebuild it again see if it fixes it. But I've used only one kernel version, whatever the current gentoo sources are right now.

----------

## diablo465

any update to this problem?

----------

